# Traktor Dj und Terratec Aureo 5.1 USB Soundkarte



## hhasenpflug (2. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein riesiges Problem! Ich habe mir eine Terratec Aureon 5.1 USB Soundkarte gekauft - um z. B. bei Traktor Dj Studio 2.0 die vorhörmöglichkeit einzurichten! Allerdings gelingt es mir nicht die Karte so einzurichten das ich die Summe auf die Ausgänge 1 & 2 Route und auf dem Kopfhörerkanal das nicht aktive deck vorzuhören! Ich kann endweder die Summe auf die Ausgänge und den Headphone routen oder die "Cue-Vorhörfuntion" auf die Ausgänge 1&2 und das Headphone routen! Es muss aber auch anders gehen bitte helft mir...

Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe

LGH


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (3. August 2004)

Vieleicht hilft dir das Weiter, dort sind auch PDF dateien angehangen zum Download.
Die könnten recht nützlich sein.


----------



## hhasenpflug (11. August 2004)

hallo,

danke für deine antwort... ich habe das problem schon andersweitig lokalisieren können! Bei dieser SCH... Soundkarte sind keine Asiotreiber dabei und T-Dj 2.0 Studio brauch welche.... Ganz toll Terratec hat mir Angeboten für dezente 90,00 € die Asiotreiber zu kaufen.... Toll weil die Karte ja nicht genauso viel gekostet hätte... Ganz schöner abtörn... habe sie dann quasi wieder zurück zum Saturn gebracht....! 

Habt Ihr oder Du denn ne Idee welche Karte passen könnte MIT asio-treiber wenns geht  

danke für eure mithilfe

LGH


----------



## Arno (13. August 2004)

Hi hhasenpflug

Du kannst jede USB-Soundkarte mit dem Traktor DJStudio nutzen.
Hierbei ist es egal, ob die Soundkarte einen Asio-Treiber mitbringt.

Im Internet gibt es einen Asio-Treiber für alle Soundkarten.

Guckst Du hier: 

http://michael.tippach.bei.t-online.de/asio4all/index.html

Dieser Treiber ist für alle Soundkarten ohne Asio gedacht damit 
man trotz der hohen Latenzzeiten "günstigerer" Audiokarten 
Musik mit dem PC machen kann. 

Arno


----------

